
Intel Trusted Execution Technology, Open-Source Now - DyslexicAtheist
https://9esec.io/blog/first-open-source-drtm-implementation/
======
als0
The title seemed misleading. Intel TXT, the hardware, can be used by any open
source project. It's just not been a priority for open source BIOS projects. I
was hoping that the source code for the ACMs or the FSP had been made
available.

The Authenticated Code Modules (ACMs) needed for TXT are software blobs, but
you can disassemble them if you want to find out what they do.

